# Good fitness links



## Nick647 (Feb 22, 2010)

Heres some good links I would like to share.

http://www.military.com/military-fitness/

I tend to use the links that are off to the side. 

The running and cardio

Law Enforcement

Weight Loss

Theres several links in each one for whatever works best.  


http://firegroundfitness.blogspot.com/

For those who are into weights and intense workouts of the sort. 

The blog is run by a former Marine, whom is a certified trainer and is a firefighter.  

If theres anymore I can find, I will post em here.  The two I put up above are very thorough.  There are beyond links at military fitness center.  Please feel free to post some here as well.   Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 22, 2010)

I've done the sissy test L1 a few times and it's a real puker. Fireground Fitness is pretty much what I do on a regular basis.

My turn:

www.rosstraining.com
www.t-muscle.com
www.elitefts.com
www.straighttothebar.com
www.mikemahler.com
www.alwyncosgrove.com
www.crossfitfootball.com
www.dieselcrew.com
www.jasonferruggia.com
www.crossfit.com

A word about crossfit - I like their vast video library of exercises, but I have some issues with their philosiphy in general:

First, the randomness of the WOD's. You need structure to your fitness plan. Especially if you're an athlete. Different sports have different needs. www.crossfitfootball addresses this to some extent. 

Take me for example. The first day I'll do a lower body/posterior chain dominant session, for limit strength, that uses deadlifts, front squats, rom. deadlifts, and such. I'll do met con with bodyweight or light weights, such as Xfit Cindy, Fran, FGF sissy test, 100 burpee challenge or something similar. 

Second day is upper body dominant, pullups, heavy renegade rows, difficult pushup variations, and some overhead pressing work. Conditioning is sprints, and complexes, either BB or KB's. Ab work is done each session in some fashion either diretly or indirectly. 

Third day is lower body dominant explosive. BB snathes, C&J's, squat cleans, high box jumps, and maybe some muscle ups and dunking the basketball at my gym. Conditioning is the same as day 1, but no explosive movements. I may also do interval training with sets of thrusters for metcon, since it's more quad and shoulder dominant. 

Day four is a bunch of kettlebell work, now with the new 40kg, various core exercises, and some steady state cardio on the treadmill or stepper. On the treadmill, I like to do a lap, jump off and knock out swings or snatches, jump on for another lap, jump off, so on and so on.

These may or may not be consecutive days. 2 on one off, three on what off, or whatever. I wouldn't recommend that amount of volume for most. I've built up a high work capacity over the years. Every fourth or firth week is a deload week, like on FGF.

Another issue with crossfit is that they have you doing high reps on high skill (olympic) exercises, in a fatigued state, and you only need to be like 80% correct with form. Oly lifts shouldn't be done for over 3-5 reps, unless you're really experienced.

And they charge too much money. I'm not paying 75-100 bucks a month for a gym. I can do many of their WOD's already, and I have formal olympic weightlifting training. I pay 300 yearly for my gym, and I've spent way less than the $700 or more on my pair of 28 kg KBs, the 40kg bell, a sled, sledgehammer, thick climbing rope, and a sandbag. My gym has plyo boxes, rowers, and one of my fire stations has a bunch of bumper plates for oly lifting. One time purchase. Crossfit gyms are a ripoff.


----------



## Dreadnought (Mar 2, 2010)

I do not like Crossfit.

Seeing people do those incredibly momentum based, 20% strength based "kipping pullups", which are more balancing acts while attempting to swing around the pole, makes me angry every single time.

Between Gymnastic Bodies (http://www.gymnasticbodies.com/ ) and T-Nation (www.tmuscle.com ) I get all the information I need.  I primarily do bodyweight exercises, my favorite being having fun on the ol' pullup bar.


----------



## el Murpharino (Mar 17, 2010)

Kettlebells, baby....

www.dragondoor.com - their forum has all the reading fodder you need.

Though I agree with Dread, I am a big fan of bodyweight exercises - pushups, pullups, etc.  With added weight they become even better!


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks.  I'll have to check these out sometime.


----------



## Naota_X (Jun 23, 2010)

heres a good link for weight training just click on the muscle and it will bring up videos hope this helps anyone who needs it ^_^
http://www.musclegaintruth.com/exercisedatabase182/home.htm


----------



## 46Young (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.theg2scart.com/


----------



## BillB (Jun 28, 2010)

A great place for information on fitness and strength is exrx.net.


----------

